# Ant und Eclipse



## seven-12 (21. Feb 2006)

Hallo, 

muss man Ant als PlugIn zur Eclipse installieren?

Danke, 

seven-12


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Feb 2006)

nein, ist eingebaut


----------



## seven-12 (21. Feb 2006)

danke
kannst Du mir weiter helfen?
 Wie kann ich eine build.xml über Eclipse erstellen?


----------



## Roar (21. Feb 2006)

File -> New -> File


----------

